# Twats in Z3's



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

To the twat in the Z3 who assumed that because i am female, i can't drive - FUCK OFF!!!!! ;D

Better luck next time


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I take it he was right then??

C'mon your not saying women CAN drive......lol


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

class...tell us more. ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> I take it he was right then??
> 
> C'mon your not saying women CAN drive......lol Â


I can fucking drive!!!!!!!!!!

6am on the way home this morning, the twat came racing up the inside of me on an island, got level with me, turned his big nose up at me, and then proceeded to (try and ) put his foot down. Well, me being me, that was red rag to a bull [smiley=devil.gif], so i just went round the outside of him.

Then we came to a standstill at the traffic lights, yes you've guessed it, i won ;D

Shame i had to turn off to go home, i'd like to have tried it again


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

LOL


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> I can fucking drive!!!!!!!!!!


Like...whatever.  ;D ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

You sound scared


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Bec, you mean you didn't wink at him and say hey hunni your place or mine for a morning shag :-X


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

I've got better taste than that  , Thats why i was driving a TT


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh darn, he could have asked you then :-*.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

He was just angry that he had a shirt lifters car and yours was far superior.

Maybe you can play again on the way home this morning. ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> Oh darn, he could have asked you then Â :-*.


He might have been offended when i turned him down ;D

I might try and behave on the way home this morning and save it for after i've had a nap  then i'll be even more awake than yesterday morning


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

'Good morning Vietnam' you will be shouting then LOL : if you crawl up next to him again in your TT and his beema


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

LOL


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Shame on you picking on a Z3 ..... that's like taking candy from a baby. I have even 'toasted' a Z3 driving a diesel Discovery for gawds sake!!

Remember, the true master only engages the worthy adversary


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

....well it may have been the tasty 1.9 version - which is no slouch........


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

> Remember, the true master only engages the worthy adversary


 8)

Well, "you know when you're been Tango'd" happened to me on two occasions on the same day last week. First up was a Bentley Arnage and I was like a lamb to the slaughter. This car's bonnet is as long as a TT for fuks sake! I know when I'm beaten so respected it, but as soon as the lights went green, it was light a fighter plane being launched from a aircraft carrier deck. Gonnnnneeeee.

The second time was with an SL55 AMG. Pretty much the same as above.

SBJ


----------

